# 42999 for Thornwaldt cyst removal



## alexent (Jun 19, 2009)

Is 42999 the only code we can use to report the removal of a Thornwaldt/Tornwaldt cyst?


----------



## evonp (Jun 24, 2009)

*Evon P, CPC*

In the past we have used the 42999 code with success for Thornwaldt cyst excision. I think this code best describes procedure as there is no nasopharynx excision codes. Good luck.
Evon P, CPC
Itmtn ENT Specialists


----------



## PWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

alexent said:


> Is 42999 the only code we can use to report the removal of a Thornwaldt/Tornwaldt cyst?


Can you please tell me what CPT code would 42999 be compatible too?


----------

